# stuck between three



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

basicly is comes down to the company

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
($100)

Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
($95)

SAMSUNG SpinPoint T Series HD501LJ 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
($100)


----------



## DOM (Apr 7, 2008)

Cache size on them ?


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 7, 2008)

id have to say the seagate, love there new drives with pr, cant speak for the others as i wouldnt buy a samsung drive and havent bought a wd for a few years (the 36gb raptor) in my specs but i know the seagates are damn good nowadays


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 7, 2008)

Seagate FTW!!! . Never liked the samsung brand for quality, and Western Digital are known for a slightly lower reliability. And my Seagate is the quietets HDD I have ever had. Cant hear them over my 20dB fans. I can hear my WD tho.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm a Western Digital guy. I tried a Seagate 7200.10 320GB drive for my parents' build a couple months ago and it was as loud as a bandsaw. Well, not exactly, but it was way too loud. I then went with a trust WD16000YS and it's much quieter.

This thread is only as helpful as which company gets the most votes. They're all good drives, really. I only use WD. Someone else will say they only go with Seagate. Someone else will say Samsung's drives are quiet but aren't as fast, etc.

The OP listed the Seagate 7200.10 drive, not the .11.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> basicly is comes down to the company
> 
> Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3500630AS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
> ($100)
> ...



GO WITH THE AAKS WD HD.

I have used many of them over the last 2 years for people and myself, never had a failure!

The drives are quiet and fast!

For my personal computer I only use WD


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 7, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Cache size on them ?



all 16MB

they are all basicly exactly the same, just wondering on quality of the company.


im happy with seagate, i have a seagate external that i have dropped on concrete MANY times and it still runs perfect.


westerndigtal, i have had 4 WD200 20GB IDE drives fail in the past 5-6 years, so im displeased with them.


samsung ive heard good and bad.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

The AAKS drives are wonderful. I have a 250GB AAKS. If you can go a little higher, I've read the 640GB AAKS drive is stellar.

If WD's reliability is less than Seagate, I bet it's insignificant. Everyone has drives that fail. I have a 40GB drive still in use from 2002. When did you last try a WD drive?


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 7, 2008)

i own both 2. and 3. and the WD seems to be running faster.....but i don't worry about it that much


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 8, 2008)

buy a 7200.11 500gb. there really fast 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Buy the Seagates, they are great. I have one of the above and 2 of the 250's.


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 8, 2008)

My vote goes to seagate. Been most reliable for me from Seagate, Maxtor and WD . WD Arent bad though. Samsung should be good too .

Go for the one with the best warranty lol.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I'm a Western Digital guy. I tried a Seagate 7200.10 320GB drive for my parents' build a couple months ago and it was as loud as a bandsaw. Well, not exactly, but it was way too loud. I then went with a trust WD16000YS and it's much quieter.
> 
> This thread is only as helpful as which company gets the most votes. They're all good drives, really. I only use WD. Someone else will say they only go with Seagate. Someone else will say Samsung's drives are quiet but aren't as fast, etc.
> 
> The OP listed the Seagate 7200.10 drive, not the .11.



i have the same 320gb and mines silent...maybe you just got a bad drive?


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 8, 2008)

i own the sammy and i hate the thing it failed two days after the warrenty expired, i also own the WD and i love that thing have had it for a while now and with the abuse i've put it through i have to recomend it i really like that drive, its fast and i've never had any problems with it


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 8, 2008)

id go with seagate but if you really dont care grab the WD because its cheaper and all the HDD's listed are basically the same.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 8, 2008)

WD or seagate they are almost the same just one is slightly cheaper


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> id go with seagate but if you really dont care grab the WD because its cheaper and all the HDD's listed are basically the same.



True that, im just a seagate fan boy...and a prefered seagate partner...


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 8, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> True that, im just a seagate fan boy...and a prefered seagate partner...



btw did you ever talk to the seagate lady or did you just give up?


----------



## Snipe343 (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with freaksavior, the 7200.11 really has a good preformance boost, also a 32mb cache


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> btw did you ever talk to the seagate lady or did you just give up?


The Rep and I never got in contact...probably my bad


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i have the same 320gb and mines silent...maybe you just got a bad drive?



I must have. Most people said their drives were quiet. I RMA'd it as defective for a refund.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I must have. Most people said their drives were quiet. I RMA'd it as defective for a refund.



thats to bad its a solid drive


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats to bad its a solid drive



Yeah I like em


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

It was my first time trying a Seagate. It was at a decent price. Since my first impression was bad, I went back to WD.

Plus I went with a smaller capacity drive, and the price difference helped me get my parents a SATA DVD/RW drive.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

sounds like a good deal in the end mine was $60 @ BB so i'm not going to complain at all about it


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

I remember reading an article from MaximumPC about a year ago, they tested 4 HDs from all the major brands, and the tests results proved basically that they all perform equal.(minus the raptor!)

For longjevity they are all pretty equal.  I have a maxtor from 2001 that has been moved from computer to computer and used as an external and it is still kicking strong.  I say go with the best price.  Thats how I got turned on to WD, they had the a great deal, 100 bucks for a 500aaks, I have bought all WD since then.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I remember reading an article from MaximumPC about a year ago, they tested 4 HDs from all the major brands, and the tests results proved basically that they all perform equal.(minus the raptor!)
> 
> For longjevity they are all pretty equal.  I have a maxtor from 2001 that has been moved from computer to computer and used as an external and it is still kicking strong.  I say go with the best price.  Thats how I got turned on to WD, they had the a great deal, 100 bucks for a 500aaks, I have bought all WD since then.



The Seagate Parallel drives actualy outperforms the Raptor in a number of tests because of its 3x increased potential bandwith, the spindle speed is still lower but its not everything.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> The Seagate Parallel drives actualy outperforms the Raptor in a number of tests because of its 3x increased potential bandwith, the spindle speed is still lower but its not everything.



yah, the article was from a year ago, and the new drives were just surfacing then.  I know they had one in there, but it was outperformed by the raptor.  I guess their new ones are better.....


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> yah, the article was from a year ago, and the new drives were just surfacing then.  I know they had one in there, but it was outperformed by the raptor.  I guess their new ones are better.....



planetx64s review of the Barracuda .9 drives had shown it from the start


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't buy into the Raptors anyway. Noise is a huge factor for me. Someday, when I win the lottery, I'll get some SSDs.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I don't buy into the Raptors anyway. Noise is a huge factor for me. Someday, when I win the lottery, I'll get some SSDs.



Amen! and stuff


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

Go with WD. I've always used them and they are always whisper quiet and really fast.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Amen! and stuff



Your sig. has herpes or something.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I don't buy into the Raptors anyway. Noise is a huge factor for me. Someday, when I win the lottery, I'll get some SSDs.



I never really cared to get a raptor till I got my X a couple weeks ago.  Windows load fast, Game times load really fast, and program and driver installs just fly!  But it is loud, thats for sure.  I have been so used to my AAKS drives, and they make NO noise,  the first thing I thought of was the computers from the late 90s where you could here thinking tickin and spinning from a mile away.  I just say its thinking harder!!


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 8, 2008)

I have both samsung & WD

the samsung is virtually inaudible... very quiet... in my other rig (250gb one)
The WD is fantastic... I have four of those raided up at the moment and they great.
Either or really though the WD is louder by a margin


----------



## Megasty (Apr 8, 2008)

I have 500gb version from all three although I'm currently using WD in my rigs. I never had a problem with any of them, performance-wise or any failures.


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Your sig. has herpes or something.



so im not the only one that sees that black dot?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep. His image has transparency, but he...missed a spot.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 8, 2008)

WD rocks.
Never had a failure.
Never heard a noise.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

one thing about wds i don't like if you don't have a fan blowing directly over them they heat up alot. i had one sitting @80C in a case while every other component was just fine hell the PD930 was running @ 50C load on a cheap Tt jungle 512 i added a single low speed 80mm and that was fixed though


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

Maybe the old ones. The AAKS will be fine, and hard drives have a high heat tolerance.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 8, 2008)

My wds are fairly cool, although I can't seem to get a direct reading for them. I think the new 640gb wds are among the fastest 7200rpm you can by, plus they are about the same price as a 500gb seagate. That would definately be my choice.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the 6400AAKS is single platter too.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

cdawall said:


> one thing about wds i don't like if you don't have a fan blowing directly over them they heat up alot. i had one sitting @80C in a case while every other component was just fine hell the PD930 was running @ 50C load on a cheap Tt jungle 512 i added a single low speed 80mm and that was fixed though



I love my WDs but I will agree here.  in my p180 I had 4 AAKS' together in the bottom HD cage.  2 500's 2 750's.  The fan that was on them died, and I came home to find all 4 HDs running between 58-65 degrees.  I worried me quite a bit.  I like to keep them around 40 all the time.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 8, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> If I remember correctly, the 6400AAKS is single platter too.



im pretty sure it is two platters


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm. I think you're right. I was wondering about such a large platter.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 8, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I love my WDs but I will agree here.  in my p180 I had 4 AAKS' together in the bottom HD cage.  2 500's 2 750's.  The fan that was on them died, and I came home to find all 4 HDs running between 58-65 degrees.  I worried me quite a bit.  I like to keep them around 40 all the time.



i thought it was sad when my larger faster 320gb was running cooler than the fat old WD drive


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 9, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Yep. His image has transparency, but he...missed a spot.



It _*WAS*_ a fly walking on screen in a gif...then animated sigs were nonexistent. and. yeah. no more fly..


----------

